
Instagram didn’t get the tone wrong - raganwald
http://asburyandasbury.typepad.com/blog/2012/12/instagram-didnt-get-the-tone-wrong.html
======
tetrad
I have read a few other discussions on the recent change, but not being an
Instagram user I only read their "apology" and not the actual offending
language in the TOS update.

Thank you for quoting the actual language. Frankly, their "apology" comes
across as nothing short of completely disingenuous given what they said in the
TOS update.

Very insightful article.

